# Solved: Hyperlinks blocked in Outlook



## Bob Parks (Jan 10, 2004)

the first place I looked was the junk mail filter and the anti-hyperlink block is unchecked.

Where else is there a setting that would apply?

Thank you


----------



## zabusant (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Bob!

Which version of Outlook are you using?

Do you get an error message? http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310049

Have you recently updated your Internet Explorer version (or installed a new Windows service pack)?

Also check this out for Outlook 2002: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/329925/en-us


----------



## Bob Parks (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi Z,

Outlook 2003. That link to support is right on the money. 

I did have to reinstall IE7 and IE7Pro within the past week. Since the MSFT article is only days old I'll bet that is it.

You seem knowledgeable, which I am not. Could you send me the file in a private msg MSFT says is the solution? I can send you my email in a pvt msg if that would be easier. I don't have another computer and being disabled makes it rough to visit someone with a blank CD.

I'm going to mark this solved since I know what the problem is.

Thanks


----------



## zabusant (Sep 6, 2007)

No need, I'll just attach it here (I had to zip it since you can't upload .reg files).


----------

